# re: liberty 3 pt hitch backhoes



## don12 (Aug 30, 2011)

if anyone owns a liberty backhoe i would appreciate your input. I am considering buying their largest unit. Also your input into the best unit available would be appreciated thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..don12.. I am sure someone may be able to help you with your question..wjjones.


----------

